# spouse health check



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Anyone recently moved to Hainan??

Need some guidance please. Husband is moving to Hainan in August and I will be accompanying him. He has had a health check completed here in Egypt as required by Hainan prior to arrival. We have now been advised that I need to have one completed also!! Can anyone please advise if I have to have the full detailed check or would a basic one be sufficient. 

many thanks.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone that applies for residence visa must get a health certificate. You don't need to do it upfront. When you enter with a single entry Z-Visa you can do the check in China for about 700RMB (80€). There must be such a entry/exit hospital in Haikou.


----------

